# 9ff Cayman



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Proof positive that Porsche hamstrung their "baby" coupe?

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/roadtests/ ... 05&i=16113

If you put a 911 engine in and address some basic grip / handling upgrades, you have something which apparently canes the 911 in the twisties?

Doesn't look as nice, but it'd be my choice if I had to give Â£90k for a Porsche


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great car but fancy naming something like that after a WWII Italian Fiat Biplane???


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Does the "ff" stand for F***ing Fast? :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Never mind this. The DMS remap and exhaust for the 997 Turbo is beyond belief. 536bhp, 546lb ft....0-60 in 3.3s. I'd spend Â£95k on that instead!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> Never mind this. The DMS remap and exhaust for the 997 Turbo is beyond belief. 536bhp, 546lb ft....0-60 in 3.3s. I'd spend Â£95k on that instead!!!


But that means looking like a total c0ck in a 911.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...still can't get my head around the way it looks from the back no matter what engine they shoe-horn into it!... NEXT!!

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jampott said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind this. The DMS remap and exhaust for the 997 Turbo is beyond belief. 536bhp, 546lb ft....0-60 in 3.3s. I'd spend Â£95k on that instead!!!
> ...


Guess you don't like 911 drivers then. Why is that, out of interest?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ResB said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > S10TYG said:
> ...


I'm just not a Porsche kinda guy, I'm afraid. It's a richer man's BMW.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Fair play. Without actually agreeing with you, I must be a c0ck then. :wink: But hey, I consider myself more than just a richer BMW driver. I have taste, individuality, traditional values and the love of sports cars. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ResB said:


> Fair play. Without actually agreeing with you, I must be a c0ck then. :wink: But hey, I consider myself more than just a richer BMW driver. I have taste, individuality, traditional values and the love of sports cars. :wink:


Indivuality != Porsche

That's one of my biggest issues to be honest. They're the default car to buy in that price bracket, for people who just want to splash their cash, and their drivers often seem to have little or no imagination.

Or maybe that's just the ones I've met... :roll: :-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Why do you need imagination?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jampott said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Fair play. Without actually agreeing with you, I must be a c0ck then. :wink: But hey, I consider myself more than just a richer BMW driver. I have taste, individuality, traditional values and the love of sports cars. :wink:
> ...


For some maybe. But thats right with any car, not just a 911.

Agreed, for the money there just isn't anything better in terms of performance and the practicality of actually driving one every day. In terms of imagination, the real imagination comes from actually owning one. In fact, where is the imagination in owning any car, take your previous cars for instance, the TT, Z350, RS4 Avante, some could argue there is no imagination there either, it's an argument that cannot be won as it's purely subjective. It could be a way of saying perhaps that the 911 has been about for 40+ years had 15 incarnations with over 100 models and hasn't changed much in that time. This is of course correct (according to Tiff) but drive one of the early models and then drive today's incarnation and then tell me there is no difference. Every day the car amazes me what it can do, my imagination kind of starts and ends there. 

Out of interest have you driven a 911, because if you have you will certainly understand why the image hasn't waned and why people (well me anyway) bought one. Surely you must admit that the only real competition to the 911 is itself. (Well maybe the R8 might have something to say about that, but we'll have to wait and see.) Perhaps it's just that the car is so good and that's why it is so easy to dislike/ridicule , a bit like Man Utd I suppose.

Anyway, an unimaginative GT3 in white for me next.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...well imaginative or not, I can't wait to pick my new Seal 911 S up on Friday... and good luck to the R8 I say! :wink:

D


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> ...well imaginative or not, I can't wait to pick my new Seal 911 S up on Friday... and good luck to the R8 I say! :wink:
> 
> D


ooo, didn't know you'd got yourself a 997. Is it the C2S or C4S? Congrats fella. Enjoy.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Widget said:


> Why do you need imagination?


What's 'imagination' ? :?


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I love the 911, always have.

I reckon i'm a couple of years away from actually buying my dream ( brand spanker 997 turbo ) but when I do, I will be safe in the knowledge that i'm driving a true sports car. I don't profess to being a great driver but I will be in a car with incredible limits that I intend finding.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...well imaginative or not, I can't wait to pick my new Seal 911 S up on Friday... and good luck to the R8 I say! :wink:
> 
> D


Nice one mate - have fun!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...well imaginative or not, I can't wait to pick my new Seal 911 S up on Friday... and good luck to the R8 I say! :wink:
> 
> D


Congrats.

That's an interesting trade up. Most seem happy enough with their Caymens' (pl?)) performance and more than happy with the handling compared to 911.

Couple of questions:

Did you look at GT3 as well as 997s?

Did you get a good deal trading in the Cayman (if you don't mind sharing that with us), or did you take a Â£Â£s hit?

The R8 may well be <this years car>, and good luck to all who put their money down, but next year it will probably be <last years car>. That doesn't take too much imagination. I think it is safe bet that the 997 will still be the drivers choice next year - although a cosmetic and mechanical fettle is on the cards I think.

Enjoy your new car. You are getting a great depth of sports car engineering and racing pedigree for your money.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

garyc said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...well imaginative or not, I can't wait to pick my new Seal 911 S up on Friday... and good luck to the R8 I say! :wink:
> ...


...thanks for the cool comments guys I can't wait and I'm collecting Saturday morning now, can't wait! It's a 997 C2S and one of the last Seals...

All 997 C2S Standard spec plus:
Seal
Black skins
19" Sport Designs
Performance Pack
No Sport Chrono - hate the wart and it hardly needs an on-the-fly remap of the throttle response with the above!
Switchable Zorst
5mm Spacers
Heated Sport Seats
Sports Steering Wheel (the one with no crappy switches!)
Sport Short Shifter
Nav
Telephone Module
CD Changer
Sun Roof
Black Alcantara Headlining
Cruise

My Cayman S is dead, aquaplaned on the M4 J32 just over a month ago and had a major convo with the central barrier on every one of it's 5 spins, wasn't pretty but walked away unscathed...good job I had Porsche Gap cover, got all my money back and put 20k miles on it although the day before forked out 900 sterlins for it's 1st service and 2 new front boots!!... time for a change anyhow! So guess I did get a pretty good deal on it and came away with my life! Churchills are paying out Â£40k and it was a Â£53k spec...

GT3 way too focused for my everyday car I'm afraid, I excpect to put a fair few miles on this one just like the last. The C4S wasn't for me just the added weight alone and the fact the C2S felt more nimble and rewarding on the track to me, there's enough mechanical grip.

My CaymanS was an awesome car no doubt (still not a massive fan of the rear looks but that's forgotten extemely quickly when you drive/own the thing!) but I've learnt enough to move up to the next level... the 997S to me is just more of an unforgiving animal with proper danger factor and a more pure driving experience... I just won't take it out in the rain!

Cheers

D


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Porsche = Driver's car...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Porsche = Driver's car...


but not, it seems, through standing water... :?

glad you were ok!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche = Driver's car...
> ...


...quite, car didn't stand a chance really... someone else did exactly the same thing quarter of a mile back up the same stretch of m-way while we sat in the cop car waiting for mine to be recovered, crazy monsoon weather that night!

Loving me new Porker, best thing I ever did was crash that CaymanS... the cops were a little confused why I was dressed in full racing fire proofs and the Stigs helmet mind!! :lol:

Cheers

D


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, Porsches might as well have been hand made from Jesus himself. Porsche 911 Turbs is faster than Gallardo and F430 round the track. I love Porsches, I'm gonna get a 997 Turbo when I'm 21 for sure.

Scotty

Porsches RULE!!


----------

